# dust collection 5" to 4"



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to hook a 4" dust collection hose to a 5" dust port. I'm sure I'm not the first to do this but the fitting seems to be hard to find. I've found it on amazon for $11, which seems a bit much when added with shipping. I've looked at HVAC ducting and dryer connections. If the amazon fitting is my only option i'd rather rivet something together myself. Whats the usual solution for this issue?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought mine from this guy but it looks like he only has them in a 10 pack now (maybe you could email to see if you can buy just what you need)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jet-woodwor...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ed3463eab


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Woodcraft has a 5 to 4 reducer for 7 bucks. You could also check Rockler. Shippings always going to be a backbreaker.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000899/39345/5-to-4-Reducer-Dust-Collection-Fitting.aspx


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Appreciate that, wondering why that didn't turn up when I searched for it. I keep trying to convince myself that I could make something but $7 doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Why don't you just get a 5x4 transition in the HVAC section of whatever box store is closest?


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

GISer3546 said:


> Appreciate that, wondering why that didn't turn up when I searched for it. I keep trying to convince myself that I could make something but $7 doesn't sound too bad.


When I have purchased 6" and 5" connectors in the past, they didn't always fit nicely together, especially if they were from different retailers (Rockler vs Woodcraft vs Amazon) or different materials (plastic vs metal). If I purchased all of the components from one retailer (or manufacturer) they usually worked together. 

So, I started making my own a couple of years ago. I have found it easier to just make the 6" and 5" diameter dust collection connectors. I have attached a couple of photos of two that I made. They both handle 6" diameter connectors. One is plastic and the other is metal. Each one is precisely sized to fit its connector. And of course, the metal one does not fit snugly in the wood one and vice versa. 

The toughest part about making your own connectors is the inside diameter. I use a shop made circle cutter attachment for my router table that I designed and built about four (4) years ago. It is very precise and repeatable. Let me know if you need more information on the attachment.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

The connector is made up of three (3) layers. The outside layer is a 3/4" thick cherry with a precisely cut 6" diameter hole in the center. It also has a horizontal slit cut on the left hand side only. This allows me to tighten up the connector with a 1/4" x 6" carriage bolt and T-knob. Notice that the wood grain runs horizontal, not vertical. The horizontal grain makes the clamp more flexible and stronger than running the grain vertical. Also notice that the outside layer is only attached to the middle layer with two (2) screws. Do NOT glue these layers together!

The middle layer is 3/4" plywood and has a 6" diameter hole cut in it. The middle layer provides addition space for the connector to be held. It does not have to be as precise as the outside layer. The hole can be a little larger by 1/16" to help in letting the connector be slid in. There is also a chamfer on the hole to smooth the process of inserting the connector into the hole. Make sure the chamfer is facing the outside layer when you glue the middle layer to the inside layer.

The inside layer is very similar to the middle layer. I usually have it be part of the box that I am using to connect multiple connectors to.

In the bottom photo, the inside layer is the side of the Top Hat preseparator. In the top photo, the inside layer has replaced the original 6" port of my Jet DC-1100.

I found that the easiest and most precise way to align the three layers during assembly is to use the male connector that will be going into the female connector during the glue up. This process assures that the parts will be aligned properly.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice job on that, eric!


----------

